# Dubai: Kitten needs home Urgently



## sharon8d (Jul 18, 2014)

This 2-month-old female kitten was abandoned by her mother when she was 2-3 weeks old and was nothing but skin and bone when we rescued her (pictured). She has been well well fed 3-4 times a day and has lost her bony appearance. 

I'm seeking someone who can adopt her as I have to leave the country and return home for a few months.

She is very inquisitive, affectionate, loves to play, and constantly tries to bury her head in my pockets.

She has been toilet trained. She has been taught to jump to get to where she needs (she was a floor only kitten). She has also been taught to climb trees (our previous cat would get stuck in the neighbors' yard without this ability). 

She will need to get spayed when she is old enough and will likely need vaccinations due to being abandoned at such a young age.

Please send me a pm if you are interested.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi Sharon,
I am sure I am telling you what you already have done but have you contacted Bin Kitty to see if someone can foster until a permanent home can be found or Feline Friends.
If noone is available to do so then you could surrender to RAK Animal Welfare Centre who will then look after her, but that is a drive to get out there. While they have some rules they will discuss they keep potential adoptees for as long as they need and the facilities in the centre are good.
There is also a new shelter in Um Al Quwain but I know almost nothing about them.
Hope something here is of help.


----------

